# She is the inventor of the aquarium



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Jeanne Villepreux-Power
- A seamstress that became the foremost cephalopod researchers of her era
- Born in rural France in 1794.
- When she married a wealthy merchant and moved to Italy, she ditched sewing for scientific pursuits,

_"Helen Scales describes in her book on seashells, Spirals in Time. Villepreux-Power went on to observe tool use in octopi and discover the way Argonauta argo, the paper nautilus, secretes its own shell. In the course of her pioneering research on the paper nautilus, she had to figure out a way to observe the creature in the lab. So she invented the modern glass aquarium in 1832."_​


----------

